
Paid Online Project Management App offers to use it 100 years for FREE - apascrum
For each friend you refer we&#x27;ll give you both two months for free. So if you refer 600 friends you will get 100 years for free! :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apascrum.com&#x2F;?ref=hacker_news
======
dragonsh
Disingenuous heading, anyone reading this post better use
[https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/) open source and free if you host your
own. If you use their own hosted version free for 1 project and very minimal
charges for next tiers.

~~~
apascrum
Taiga is _not_ free if you want to use it NOT for public projects. It charges
you depending on the number of projects you have. For example if you have 50
projects - it will cost you $99/month.

In Apa you can have as many projects as you want. And it's not a disingenuous
heading - we do offer you 100 years free of charge, but you need to refer 600
friends :) You can refer any number of people, e.g. refer six friends and
you'll get one year of usage free of charge.

~~~
dragonsh
Please send url to your open source version which can be hosted free like
Taiga. Taiga operates in open with open source product including first rate
documentation.

~~~
apascrum
I get it. Taiga is great for you. Use it. Any other project management
software that is paid - sucks. I get it too. Amen.

